# Building middle chest



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

How do i build this part of my chest because i can start to feel the bone inbetween the pecs now :/


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

flyes, dips


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Cables. Are key to inner chest muscle building. It may be ab muscles.ur feeling rather than a bone


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

monster wanna b said:


> flyes, dips


i do plenty of dips


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

I noticed my top ab growing when I did cable pulldowns with the ropes (normally a bi exercise), but if you do them a little heavier it tenses that area too (at least for me).


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Basically your sternum / over your solar plexus? As far as I know there is practically no muscle there? Or can anyone say otherwise?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

BoxerJay said:


> Basically your sternum / over your solar plexus? As far as I know there is practically no muscle there? Or can anyone say otherwise?


well there should be a little gap but my gap is bigger than most peoples mainly just because i just havn't got much muscle there i find it to be the hardest place to gain muscle :/


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

Close grip bench press and cable crossovers and make sure your hands do cross for full contraction.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Pigeon chest


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Pretty sure thats your solar plexus and there isnt any notable muscle there to work?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

there is no muscle there - there is also no "inner - outer, lower or upper" chest - its simply chest.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

saxondale said:


> there is no muscle there - there is also no "inner - outer, lower or upper" chest - its simply chest.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

L11 said:


> View attachment 118554


uh uh


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

doesnt sound like youve got a chest lol

it will come when it gets big enough, so just keep benching.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

saxondale said:


> there is no muscle there - there is also no "inner - outer, lower or upper" chest - its simply chest.


You are very wrong

The chest isn't just a slab of muscle, its made up of fibres:









different movements work different fibres, hence DOMS in different parts of the chest depending what you have done.

No doubt heavy benching alone will build a big chest but to say there's no seperation in the chest 'muscle' is wrong, here's a good example:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

faultline said:


> You are very wrong


calm down tiger, only repeating what I read on here and in the books, you can`t work different parts of your chest in isolation.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

saxondale said:


> calm down tiger, only repeating what I read on here and in the books, you can`t work different parts of your chest in isolation.


That's because when benching etc, the entire chest is engaged, whether incline decline or flat.

There's a difference between saying 'you cant work different parts of your chest in isolation' and saying 'there is no different parts to your chest, its all one muscle.'


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

You will train the pec as a whole muscle despite what you perform, however different excercises and angles will hit different areas of the chest (Inner/outer/upper/lower) but its pretty much impossible to isolate an individual band of muscle fibres within the pec


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Exactly, you can't isolate but you can target different areas with different movements


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Send a pic of yeah chest..its like a guessing game..


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

do you think the OP`s chest will be worked enough to have different "areas", or do you think he`s going to waste half his week trying to gain "upper outer chest muscle"?


----------

